# What to do? I made the enclosure too wet.



## AwesomeA (May 14, 2020)

I got my first tarantula today and it is a brachypelma emilia, I couldn't maintain the humidity as I needed the heater on as it is freezing in my house. I made it too wet and now my tarantula will not touch the substrate. What should I do, I can't get any soil as they have ran out where I live with people being stuck inside (I guess everyone is a Gardner now). Also I ended up putting my humidifier near her tank which has kept the humidity at 60 but this was after I made it too wet.
Here are some pics

Also any additional info would be nice, the research contradicts itself and the advice given by websites differ.


----------



## EpicEpic (May 14, 2020)

Since you are using a critter keeper, you have plenty of ventilation, which will help it dry faster.

Ofcourse the warmer and dryer your house is the faster it will dry.

Your spider should be plenty fine until then.

You also do not need a humidity gauge for any tarantula species, especially for Brachys. They like it nice and BONE DRY!

Dry substrate + full waterbowl from now on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AwesomeA (May 14, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Since you are using a critter keeper, you have plenty of ventilation, which will help it dry faster.
> 
> Ofcourse the warmer and dryer your house is the faster it will dry.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response and advice. I had it perfect until I got the humidity gauge involved and changed everything.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> Thank you for the quick response and advice. I had it perfect until I got the humidity gauge involved and changed everything.


Remove it. Chasing #s will drive you crazy. Like I said...Bone dry with a water bowl for this species. If you happen to overflow the bowl by mistake thats perfectly fine but no need to add any moisture to the substrate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## basin79 (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> Thank you for the quick response and advice. I had it perfect until I got the humidity gauge involved and changed everything.


A humidity gauge is precisely useless. You're not the first and won't be the last new keeper who goes humidity chasing. 

If you have any more dry sub you could sprinkle it on top as that enclosure could do with a little more in anyway to lessen the gap between the top and substrate. 

Your little one will remain on the sides until the top layer as dried. And with all that ventilation it shouldn't take too long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> I couldn't maintain the humidity


Stop reading care sheets!   Humidity is not relevant to keeping tarantulas.   And for your species, it simply needs to be kept dry with a water dish.


AwesomeA said:


> Also I ended up putting my humidifier near her tank which has kept the humidity at 60


Geez, get past this.   Turn off the humidifier and don't consider it something any t will require.

Since your enclosure is very well ventilated, it will eventually dry out, so I would recommend doing nothing and just waiting it out.  The t may not like it, but for the short term, its not an issue that will effect your spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AwesomeA (May 14, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Remove it. Chasing #s will drive you crazy. Like I said...Bone dry with a water bowl for this species. If you happen to overflow the bowl by mistake thats perfectly fine but no need to add any moisture to the substrate.


Will do. You are my tarantula guru right now. Thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrTwister (May 14, 2020)

Personally I would just wait until you can get more substrate, ensure new sub is dry and just put it in top of damp stuff, fill kk up about half way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> I got my first tarantula today and it is a brachypelma emilia, I couldn't maintain the humidity as I needed the heater on as it is freezing in my house. I made it too wet and now my tarantula will not touch the substrate. What should I do, I can't get any soil as they have ran out where I live with people being stuck inside (I guess everyone is a Gardner now). Also I ended up putting my humidifier near her tank which has kept the humidity at 60 but this was after I made it too wet.
> Here are some pics
> 
> Also any additional info would be nice, the research contradicts itself and the advice given by websites differ.


Nobody maintains humidity for Ts (with very rare exceptions), those that do end up killing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AwesomeA (May 14, 2020)

MrTwister said:


> Personally I would just wait until you can get more substrate, ensure new sub is dry and just put it in top of damp stuff, fill kk up about half way.


Bought a beginner pack from exotic pets, it didn't tell me exactly what I would get so had to buy flowers from shop just to fill it up a bit. Will buy some more flowers tomorrow. Tnx


----------



## Smotzer (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> Bought a beginner pack from exotic pets, it didn't tell me exactly what I would get so had to buy flowers from shop just to fill it up a bit. Will buy some more flowers tomorrow. Tnx


Wait are you buying potted flowers and removing the flowers to get the soil from the pots, to put into your enclosure? There can be pesticides and definitely fertilizers and likely other insects in flower pots of that’s what you are doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AwesomeA (May 14, 2020)

I didn't have anything. I live in the countryside and everything was late getting here so I ended up recieving it on the same day and the shops near me had no soil. Definatly no cocofibre so i improvised as pets at home is 2hrs away and my friend can't take me. Is this really bad am worried now. Also if it is what can I get from shops that are not pet stores to use until I can get cocofibre delivered to me.


----------



## Jess S (May 14, 2020)

Garden centres have reopened. If there is one near you get a bag of plain top soil (with no added organic/synthetic fertilizers). If they sell Coco fibre (coir) even better, that's what I use.

Other places that sell Coco fibre are pet shops, The Range and even Poundland recently had it. Whether Poundland still do is another matter as they only have it for a short period every year.


----------



## AwesomeA (May 14, 2020)

Am really from barnoldswick and which actually far from a manchester but am used to writing that as I used to live in manchester.



AwesomeA said:


> Am really from barnoldswick and which actually far from a manchester but am used to writing that as I used to live in manchester.


Will go b&m to see if they have any.


----------



## Smotzer (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> I didn't have anything. I live in the countryside and everything was late getting here so I ended up recieving it on the same day and the shops near me had no soil. Definatly no cocofibre so i improvised as pets at home is 2hrs away and my friend can't take me. Is this really bad am worried now. Also if it is what can I get from shops that are not pet stores to use until I can get cocofibre delivered to me.


Well from here on out I would refrain from using soil that plants and flowers was grown in, plants Like that usually have fertilizers in them, slow releases and regular and can be treated with pesticides that over spray into the soil. So just be patient and wait till you get the proper stuff.   You may even be able to get some peat moss bricks or bales that don’t have any additives in them. I use that sometimes to increase volume.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TwiztedNinja (May 14, 2020)

Fill sub at least halfway, ditch humidity gauge

Wouldnt hurt to downsize enclosures too


----------



## cold blood (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> I didn't have anything. I live in the countryside


Dig a hole outside and use that sub-surface dirt, it would be safer.



AwesomeA said:


> Is this really bad am worried now


yes, you can simply do nothing, the enclosure will dry and the situation will fix its self.

You are very much over-thinking this whole thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CJJon (May 14, 2020)

Frankly, the tarantula would be better off in a cardboard box at this point.



cold blood said:


> yes, you can simply do nothing, the enclosure will dry and the situation will fix its self.


 Maybe...who knows what was in the potted flower dirt the OP got from the florist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 14, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Nobody maintains humidity for Ts (with very rare exceptions), those that do end up killing them.


You are very close to have a dislike hahahaha 

Get some topsoil and clay based substrate, mix it and she would love it. You can find them in any garden center


----------



## EpicEpic (May 14, 2020)

Sorry I couldn't respond sooner. I appreciate the sentiment but am far from a guru! There are much much better sources of info on this website, but they are teaching me well. Looking at you @viper69 and @cold blood!

I only comment on what I'm sure about so there's that.

The potted flower idea was a bad one but we all make mistakes!!

I'm not sure where you live but Pet shops are considered a necessity and are therefore open through the pandemic as pets, like your T in this case have needs.

I would go to a local pet shop as soon as you can. Remove your T and put it and a container with holes while you work on the enclosure.

You need to buy:

Coconut Fiber (loose bag)...not the brick as that is a tedious process AND a piece of cork bark you can use as a hide! If you currently have one id ditch it as it may have been exposed to whatever is in the soil.

Wash out your container really well (or better yet get another one if you can)

Fill it up halfway with the loose fibre. Do not wet it. Keep it dry. Make sure its nice and tight by pressing down with your fingers or fist (spiders aren't fond of fluff).

Add the cork bark. If it doesn't have a spot the spider can hide in already, poke a hole in the dirt under the bark so it CAN go underneath.

Add the Tarantula.

If you have any questions feel free to ask as my shouting match with my girlfriend has now commenced!

If you are at the pet store and can't find an item...come back to this thread. I usually answer immediately and will alter my recommendations.

And just so you don't feel so bad, one of my 6 tarantula enclosures that I recently set up is overwatered too! My spider is FINE. Eating and doing all things spiders do. Its mostly on top of its hide because like I said I overwatered it just like you! It OCCASIONALLY takes a walk on the substrate. I am also waiting for it to dry out....it happens!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 14, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> Will go b&m to see if they have any.


Get a bag of Westland topsoil (it's £3 a bag), I've used the stuff for years without issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 15, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> You are very close to have a dislike hahahaha
> 
> Get some topsoil and clay based substrate, mix it and she would love it. You can find them in any garden center


There's always exceptions somewhere. I thought of you when I wrote this, as well as the owner here of T. seladonia.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 15, 2020)

viper69 said:


> There's always exceptions somewhere. I thought of you when I wrote this, as well as the owner here of T. seladonia.


Thanks for adding me to the exceptions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AwesomeA (May 15, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Get a bag of Westland topsoil (it's £3 a bag), I've used the stuff for years without issue


Made an new smaller enclosure and gave the option to move but now my T is comfortable in the old enclosure so panic for no reason. Have added a dry soil option into the enclosure. Thank you everyone.



AwesomeA said:


> Made an new smaller enclosure and gave the option to move but now my T is comfortable in the old enclosure so panic for no reason. Have added a dry soil option into the enclosure. Thank you everyone.


Also am waiting for Cocofibre to be delivered.


----------



## Thefiddlinkeeper (May 16, 2020)

I made my B. Auratum substrate too moist for it cause it didn’t like it either. Also if you didn’t pack the substrate down some Ts don’t like walking in unpacked sub. I am a musician and I have a dehumidifier thing that I put in my enclosure to help the sub dry out a little quicker.


----------



## darkness975 (May 16, 2020)

AwesomeA said:


> I got my first tarantula today and it is a brachypelma emilia, I couldn't maintain the humidity as I needed the heater on as it is freezing in my house. I made it too wet and now my tarantula will not touch the substrate. What should I do, I can't get any soil as they have ran out where I live with people being stuck inside (I guess everyone is a Gardner now). Also I ended up putting my humidifier near her tank which has kept the humidity at 60 but this was after I made it too wet.
> Here are some pics
> 
> Also any additional info would be nice, the research contradicts itself and the advice given by websites differ.


Let it dry out.  It will soon since there is high ventilation in Kritter Keepers. 

Also it needs more substrate, you don't want more than 1.5 times the DLS of the spider from the substrate to the roof.


----------



## jaw6053 (May 16, 2020)

Here is a link for the coco fiber on amazon :






						Amazon.com : Zoo Med Eco Earth (3 Pack) : Pet Habitat Bedding : Pet Supplies
					

Amazon.com : Zoo Med Eco Earth (3 Pack) : Pet Habitat Bedding : Pet Supplies



					www.amazon.com
				




The topsoil and peat moss I purchased at Lowes & Walmart.  

Top soil = $2-$4 per bag
Peat moss = $6-$10 per bag
Coco Fiber = Around $7-$10 for 3 compressed bricks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NexusNeutron (Aug 26, 2022)

AwesomeA said:


> I got my first tarantula today and it is a brachypelma emilia, I couldn't maintain the humidity as I needed the heater on as it is freezing in my house. I made it too wet and now my tarantula will not touch the substrate. What should I do, I can't get any soil as they have ran out where I live with people being stuck inside (I guess everyone is a Gardner now). Also I ended up putting my humidifier near her tank which has kept the humidity at 60 but this was after I made it too wet.
> Here are some pics
> 
> Also any additional info would be nice, the research contradicts itself and the advice given by websites differ.


Hi,
I promise you that substrate is fine, they just like to explore their new enclosure, that means exploring the tank glass aswell. My Curly Haired T's substrate is damper than your's and she's the happiest spider I've ever had. You just don't want it drenched to the point that if you were to push down on the substrate a puddle would form... that, yes, would be too wet. But you'd normally be able to tell from the outside because there would be a layer of water at the bottom Of the enclosure. Your T looks quite young, best thing to do is wait a few nights then using for phone's bright light look around to see if there is any really fine strings of web across the bottom of the enclose, then you will know that whilst you've been asleep your T has been exploring the bottom of the tank. Most likely lookingfor his water bowl as T's dont have very good vision (They won't avoid the substrate because it too wet so he/she is probably exploring the walls thats all).

Hope this helps,

Damien


----------

